# New York Roadmaster



## mickeyc (Sep 1, 2017)

https://rochester.craigslist.org/bik/d/fantastic-rare-original-pre/6287490984.html


Mike


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 1, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> https://rochester.craigslist.org/bik/d/fantastic-rare-original-pre/6287490984.html
> 
> 
> Mike



My favorite, what a deal!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Decent deal here.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 1, 2017)

Somebody should snatch that and make a few bucks on here.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 1, 2017)

Man I really want it....BUT already have 2 coming in the mail at the moment. If it helps anyone... I called this bike shop and they said they would pack it in a box for shipping. 

http://sugarsbikeshop.com


----------



## vincev (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice deal.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 1, 2017)

Fantastic deal!


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 1, 2017)

About what year is this bike?

Thanks
Chad


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 1, 2017)

1939ish Im guessing

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 1, 2017)

I wish this was closer to me nice bike with a fair price and a neat color .


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 1, 2017)

Looks 1940's to me


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 1, 2017)

No more pics; gone now....


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 2, 2017)

Wish I had seen it earlier


----------



## tech549 (Sep 3, 2017)

dealt with that guy before ,nice guy owns an antique shop,picks up prewar bikes all the time!


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 5, 2017)

Anyone here buy it?


----------

